# Anyone tried taurine?



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried taurine for IBS-D? A fellow sufferer suggested it to me today and I was wondering whether it would be worth a shot.

Taurine is apparently essential for making bile, which allows the body to digest fat. When I eat fat, my body makes absolutely no attempt to digest it, it just goes straight through me, so I had already been wondering whether a bile problem might be to blame. It would make sense that my taurine levels might be low, as it's found in meat and fish and I was veggie/vegan for 2-3 years before the IBS-D forced me back onto eating meat as part of a reduced-fiber diet.

Anyone tried it? Did it help?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You could try it and see. You should know fairly quickly. I read all the time about stimulating the gall bladder, mostly for gerd. If you can get all the parts working properly, you should get relief (but how?????)


----------

